# RV Furniture



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone ever had the rv furniture recovered or is it just as cheap to buy some new stuff? Any recs on where to get either one done?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Most RV furniture is not much for quality. We replaced the recliners and sofa in our last RV with better quality and were very happy with it until we bought a new trailer. The backs should come off the recliners and sofa to get them out of the RV and same going in with the new furniture. I bet buying new will also be cheaper than trying to recover what you have.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*RV Sofa*

I had my sleeper sofa recovered last year. Granted the previous post said most is pretty cheap but in my motorhome the sleep sofa was more expensive to replace than to recover. I used the upholstery shop in Santa Fe on 1764 just before you get to 646. They did a good job but a little pricey. Still cheaper than buying a new one of the same quality. They do come apart in pieces which the only way to get them into and out of the RV. I shopped around and couldn't find anything of the same quality.

Sorry about picture being upside down. I still don't know why this happens but maybe you can get a feel for what it looked like after putting it back in coach.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Flipped it.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

